# Switching rear sights?



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a Colt Gold Cup Trophy that has the Bomar sights. Ifind the sights to be more like a lego block than a sight. So how difficult or smart would it be to put a more "low profile" site on?


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

SeanB1986 said:


> I have a Colt Gold Cup Trophy that has the Bomar sights. Ifind the sights to be more like a lego block than a sight. So how difficult or smart would it be to put a more "low profile" site on?


Press one out...press another in. The Trophy was made for its stated purpose...hence the adjustable rear sight. MOST "low profile sights" ARE NOT adjustable!

Every postol I own with the except of a MP compact has an adjustable rear sight...because I load differently ( if I load for that caliber at all) than "factory ammo"...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sully2 said:


> Press one out...press another in. The Trophy was made for its stated purpose...hence the adjustable rear sight. MOST "low profile sights" ARE NOT adjustable!
> 
> Every postol I own with the except of a MP compact has an adjustable rear sight...because I load differently ( if I load for that caliber at all) than "factory ammo"...





SeanB1986 said:


> I have a Colt Gold Cup Trophy that has the Bomar sights. Ifind the sights to be more like a lego block than a sight. So how difficult or smart would it be to put a more "low profile" site on?


Not trying to sound like a jerk, but some might not know the difference between an actual Bomar rear sight and Gold Cup rear sight, a factory Cold Cup rear sight is not a Bomar rear sight and have a different sight cut than a Bomar.

This is a Bomar style sight.










This is a factory Cold Cup style sight:










This is Bomar sight cut:










Which is different than a Gold Cups standard configuration, some guns do have adj. rear sights that are not recessed into the slide.

Pending on which type you really have will change the ease of replacement sights, if you have a recessed Bomar rear sight, your options are limited. If you have a standard Gold Cup, your options are even more limited as a replacement set of sights is _*PROBABLY *_going to require milling of your slide for the new rear sight cut, if you're concerned with decreasing the value of your pistol, don't do this.

Personally, I would leave the Gold Cup as is as they are excellent pistols that do nothing but appreciate in value as time goes on provided the pistol is well cared for.

What don't you like about the sights? You say they're like Legos, how so? Is the front sight blade too wide? Do you not like the dot-less sights?

There are other options than changing out the rear, you might have better luck going to a narrower front sight blade if you find that you're having trouble getting consistent sight alignment, this will just require staking of a new front sight and won't hurt the slide as much. You can also try painting the front sight for more contrast when aligned with the rear.


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

SeanB1986 said:


> I have a Colt Gold Cup Trophy that has the Bomar sights. Ifind the sights to be more like a lego block than a sight. So how difficult or smart would it be to put a more "low profile" site on?


I need a Bomar rear sight, If you change sights and want to get rid of it, let me know.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Not trying to sound like a jerk, but some might not know the difference between an actual Bomar rear sight and Gold Cup rear sight, a factory Cold Cup rear sight is not a Bomar rear sight and have a different sight cut than a Bomar.


You're correct. I was wrong in my statement because I didnt realize the ACTUAL Bomar had that sort of cut in the slide.

All of mine are "adjustable" that LOOK LIKE a Bomar


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Attention: Due to the tragic deaths of several persons within the family who founded the company, the "bo-mar" company in longview, texas, is currently closed for business. However, ed brown products, is currently making an exact copy of the original.


----------

